
Yanis Varoufakis: How I became an erratic Marxist (2015) - mahrain
https://www.theguardian.com/news/2015/feb/18/yanis-varoufakis-how-i-became-an-erratic-marxist
======
Mathnerd314
Previous discussion:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9067355](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9067355)

~~~
Neeek
Thank you so much! I just read through this about a half hour ago and just
assumed no one bothered to comment.

